# Ayashas twins



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Buck/doe born this morning!  super excited I think doe is sold already! Very good bloodlines and awesome colors! Eek! Great morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute, congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you got some flashy kids there! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable faces


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! We're selling our buck He's out of amazing lines, the doeling is hopefully going to a show home


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Barbara jean, the Pygmy we were told and always thought was barren, kidded a single doeling today, she's huge. Glad that other buck is gone!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Cute babies


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwww  how adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Their so cute!! congrats


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanky


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Super super cute babies, is the doeling the one with the black on his/her face!! I just love this one, well both are cute, but I love the coloring of that one.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The twins and the Pygmy buckling born (pulled) last night


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw! All of them are so adorable! Belated congrats!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! Sold one buckling! 3 to go lol


----------

